# Val Uina-Schlucht talabwärts



## geminixl (10. Juni 2007)

Hallo "in den Alpen-crosser",
ich plane eine Etappe vom Refugio Fraele durch das Val Mora nach Müstair und weiter über Burgeis das Schlinging Tal hoch zur Sesvenna Hütte. Über die Val Uina Schlucht abfahrern nach SurEn und Scuol.
Wer hat dies schon einmal gefahren und kann mir sagen wie sich diese Tour fahren läßt (Schiebepassagen, max. Steigungen zur Hütte hoch). In der Literatur ist nur der Weg Aufwärts durch die UinaSchlucht beschrieben.
Gruss aus der Pfalz


----------



## RedOrbiter (10. Juni 2007)

Abwärts ist die Uina Schlucht fahrbar.
Aber wenn Dir dein Leben lieb ist so schiebe den Felsenweg runter.

cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (10. Juni 2007)

Dir kann geholfen werden Ronda Sesvenna Val Uina Das Schliningtal hat im letzten Teil reichlich Steigungsprozente, würde von Burgeis den Umweg zu dem Einstieg am Haidersee nehmen. Ist auf jeden Fall die schönere Auffahrt.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## stuntzi (10. Juni 2007)

uina talwärts ist wie gesagt fahrbar, gar nicht mal besonders schwer. nur sollte einem klar sein, daß sturz hier an einigen stellen tod bedeuten kann. trotzdem machts abwärts viel mehr sinn wie aufwärts, wenn man als auffahrt zur sesvenna-hütte die querung über plantapatsch nimmt. netter hoizontaltrail mit ortlerblick.


----------



## Elmar Neßler (12. Juni 2007)

sind wir bei der zweiten transalp 2005 auch gefahren, ab reschensee über plantapatsch-querung zur sesvennahütte, dann durchs val duina runter.

einer von uns ist gefahren, der rest hat geschoben. würde da auch nicht fahren, auch, wenn ich ein sicherer fahrer bin. gibt deutlich schönere trails und um die schlucht zu geniesen geht man eben zu fuss durch. vor und nach der schlucht kann man ja gut biken, da ist das schieben kein problem und es dauert auch nicht lang.


----------



## cybal (15. Juni 2007)

von mir aus die "richtige" variante die schlucht zu nehmen. man hat zeit zu geniessen! und die auffahrt von süden nach norden (fast) komplett fahrbar, was man umgekehrt nicht behaupten kann.. 

wir fahren heute abend mit 20 mann dorthin und machen ab morgen die 3-ländertour in 2 tagen..


----------



## karstenr (15. Juni 2007)

Selber bin schon 3 mal durch die Uina-Schlucht gefahren 1 mal durch die Schlucht hoch und 2 mal runter. Den Stollenweg (ca. 1Km) habe ich immer geschoben, aber trotzdem ist der Weg runter durch die Schlucht der bessere. Am schönsten fand ich meine letzte Tagestour dort:
Prad - Burgeis  Schlinig - Sesvennahütte - Schlinigpass (2300m)  Uina Schlucht - Sur En  Pradella  vorbei an Scoul  S-charl  Pass da Constainas (2251m)  Lü  Lüsai  St. Maria  Taufers  Prad (107Km, 2700-2800m HU)
Auf meiner Homepage unter Touren Ortler beschrieben
Gruß Karsten http://karstenr.getyourfree.net/


----------



## Muffin (15. Juni 2007)

Kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen, bergab ist die bessere Variante. Man kann es einfach mehr genießen, und die Schlucht auf sich wirken lassen. Wer das Val d'Uina von der Schweizerseite Abwärts fahren möchte dem würde ich zu dieser Tour raten:

Scuol-Scharl-Cruschetta(Scharljöchl)-Laatsch-Schlinig-Sesvennahütte-Val d'Uina-Sur En-Scuol

Sind ca. 70 km und 2500 hm


----------



## karstenr (16. Juni 2007)

Muffin schrieb:


> Scuol-Scharl-Cruschetta(Scharljöchl)-Laatsch-Schlinig-Sesvennahütte-Val d'Uina-Sur En-Scuol
> 
> Sind ca. 70 km und 2500 hm


Meine Tour ging von Prad aus los + ich bin noch über Burgeis nach Schlinig. Es kommt mir von den Km etwas wenig vor, aber es kann sein, dass ich an anderen Stellen auch nicht den kürzesten Weg gefahren bin.


----------



## Goddi8 (16. August 2009)

Hi zusammen,
ich kram den alten Fred mal vor. Hat jemand von Muffins Tour die GPS Daten? Wäre super!


----------



## Votec Tox (1. September 2009)

Gestern haben wir die Dreiländertour gemacht und beim Hochschieben in der Uina Schlucht kam uns ein fahrender MTBler entgegen, er trug Rotwildklamotten, das Rad war schwarz ohne erkennbare Aufschrift, sah aus wie ein Liteville.

Vielleicht liest er ja mit und freut sich über die Bilder:
Hier ist er noch weiter oben fahrend:







Und hier an uns vorbei:






Ich habe mein Supershuttle hochgeschoben, die Frage runter zu fahren stellt sich mir nicht, da ich nicht schwindelfrei bin:






(Möchte hier keine Diskussion die 100ste über das Fahren und Schieben in der Schlucht und von welcher Seite - hoch oder runter - lostreten, wir hatten gestern mit unserer Wahl viel Freude und perfektes Wetter.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H-P (1. September 2009)

Schöne Bilder, wir sind ab Samstag für 14 Tage in Nauders und hoffen dann auch endlich mal diese schöne Schlucht live zu sehen.


----------



## spudi (1. September 2009)

Wir waren nächsten Sonntag vor genau 2 Jahren dort und sind von Schlinig rüber nach Scuol.
Es war nicht nur schweinekalt, wir hatten noch dazu auch extremst Gegenwind.
Aber war toll! 

Hier die Bilder:
Klick!












Karsten


----------



## Buhl (1. September 2009)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> (Möchte hier keine Diskussion die 100ste über das Fahren und Schieben in der Schlucht und von welcher Seite - hoch oder runter - lostreten, wir hatten gestern mit unserer Wahl viel Freude und perfektes Wetter.)



Ich sage nur: Vollidiot. Knallt er runter, ist die Schlucht auf Ewigkeiten für Biker gesperrt.


----------



## tiroler1973 (1. September 2009)

Buhl schrieb:


> Ich sage nur: Vollidiot. Knallt er runter, ist die Schlucht auf Ewigkeiten für Biker gesperrt.


Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Die haben dort so viele Schilder aufgestellt, dass man es nicht tun soll bzw. nicht darf und hier ist's echt nicht schwer einmal nein zu sagen und etwas Vernunft walten zu lassen. Runter geschlagen gehört der. Wenn so ein Arsch runter fällt müssen andere dem seinen Kadaver bergen und das dürfte dann auch nicht ganz so lustig sein, wenn man seinen zerschmetterten Körper dann raus holen muss - ob man dann noch das Grinsen erkennen kann?


----------



## sehne (4. September 2009)

nach fahrverbot kommt schiebeverbot


----------



## häri__ (6. September 2009)

Mein lieber Tiroler:

mit deiner Ausdrucksweise outest du dich als ziemlich
niveauloser Mensch. Egal ob es sinnvoll ist das der Typ da runterfährt oder 
nicht.

Gruß
Harry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiroler1973 (6. September 2009)

häri schrieb:


> Mein lieber Tiroler:
> 
> mit deiner Ausdrucksweise outest du dich als ziemlich
> niveauloser Mensch. Egal ob es sinnvoll ist das der Typ da runterfährt oder
> ...


Ich denke, dass ich Kritik einstecken kann. Ich, denke dass du bei der Bergung von Bergdeppen noch nie dabei gewesen bist. Leider durfte ich schon ein paar mal bei Lawinenunglücken mit suchen und das Ganze deshalb, weil jemand im höchsten Maße unvernünftig war. 

Da kann ich mich schon als niveaulos outen und ich versuche bewußt zu polarisieren. Macht manchmal großen Spaß die Reaktionen anderer zu sehen bzw. zu lesen. Damit habe ich kein Problem und da ich dich nicht kenne ist's mir auch wurscht.


----------



## emvau (6. September 2009)

sicherheit ist subjektiv. wenn einer das sicher fahren kann, soll er es fahren. ich bin vor kurzem nicht gefahren. aber da wird in den alpen jeden tag weit mehr riskiert. an vielen klettersteigen z.b. gibt es ungesicherte stellen, an denen man nicht danebengreifen darf, da meckert auch keiner, wenn die massen drübergehen. 

ehrlich gesagt kann ich den hype um die uinaschlucht nicht richtig verstehen,  soooo toll ist sie auch nicht.  das hochtal oben finde ich hübscher, aber mir ist da in aller regel  auch einfach zu viel volk unterwegs.


----------



## DrecksBecks (6. September 2009)

rad beschlagen


----------



## tvaellen (6. September 2009)

Buhl schrieb:


> Ich sage nur: Vollidiot. Knallt er runter, ist die Schlucht auf Ewigkeiten für Biker gesperrt.



Wann habe ich dir das letzte Mal so uneingeschränkt zugestimmt? Muss schon Jahre her sein


----------



## Egmatinger (6. September 2009)

Also Ausdrücken mit Niveau und ohne höhere Schulbildung geht gar nichts in Deutschland.
Ich bitte auch bei der Bergung auf contenonce zu achten.
Habt Ihr das Grinsen in seinem Gesicht gesehn


----------



## umtreiber (6. September 2009)

interessant ist hier auch die auffahrt (süd) zur sesvenna hütte, die schwarze wand... wer hier komplett durchfährt, vor dem zieh ich den hut


----------



## AK13 (11. September 2009)

Bei der Strada del Galeria ist ein "Schiebeverbot" ja schon verhängt. Die Diskussionen sind geblieben.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (11. September 2009)

nach 15 Jahren war ich dieses Jahr das erste Mal wieder in der Gegend (Dreiländertour).  Wir sind am 7.8. (Freitag) ebenfalls durch die Schlucht (hoch.....geschoben)
Egal in welche Richtung, fahren wäre nicht wirklich gegangen........es war viel zu viel los !!!!
Unglaubliche Massen von Mountainbiker !. Sogar eine Handvoll Wanderer trauten sich trotz der vielen Biker auf die Strecke 
An der Sesvennahütte standen dann geschätze 60-70 Bikes bei ständigem kommen und gehen/fahren
Diese Massen waren schon fast nicht mehr schön.
Von daher würde es mich nicht wundern wenn irgendwann einer auf die Idee kommt, die Strecke schon allein aufgrund der Massen die sich da durch quälen zumindest in der Hauptsaison für Biker zu sperren.



> Wenn so ein Arsch runter fällt müssen andere dem seinen Kadaver bergen und das dürfte dann auch nicht ganz so lustig sein, wenn man seinen zerschmetterten Körper dann raus holen muss


das könnte man zwar auch netter ausdrücken  
aber genauso ist es in der Realität ! 
Was Rettungskräfte alles zu sehen bekommen können sich nur die Wenigsten wirklich vorstellen (mich eingeschlossen, zum Glück !). 
Und wenn die Retter bzw. Berger dann auch noch riskante Aktionen machen müssen nur um irgendwelche ach so super-coole Typen nach schief gegangenen blöden Ideen irgendwo herauszuholen oder abzukratzen, dann kann man solche Aktionen nicht wirklich gut heißen.

von daher kann man sowas auch gerne etwas krasser ausdrücken, vielleicht hilft es ja bei dem ein oder anderen beim vorher nachdenken.

Gruß Björn


----------



## Deleted 151460 (11. September 2009)

im Prinzip, kann man die Schlucht, freie Fahrt vorausgesetzt, teilweise mit ziemlich viel Speed runterprügeln.

Im Prinzip, wenn ein Fahrfehler nicht das Leben kosten würde.

Im Berg (über)lebt meistens der jenige, der den Mut hat ein Rückzieher zu machen.

Leider gibt es , auch hier, viele "tolle" Leute die meinen sie sind die Helden und fahren auf Strecken, bei denen der kleinste Fahrfehler mit dem Tode bestraft wird.
Das wird auch noch schön fotografisch festgehalten  und aller bestaunen diese achso tollkühnen Helden.
Dummerweise vergessen die meisten, auch die Fahrer selbst, daß neben dem Können auch sehr viel Glück dabei war. Ein Stein von oben, ein Reifenplatzer, Nieser usw. und er braucht sich keine Gedanken mehr um seinen nächsten Radsatz machen.

Ich bin da frei von, den ich habe schon zuviele Bekannte bei Bergunglücken (Extremklettern) verloren.


----------



## zeitweiser (13. September 2009)

Es gibt zwei Stellen die kann man eh nicht fahren.
Am Einstieg von unten über das schmale Brett und ein kleines Stück weiter wo man eine kleine Kletterpartie machen muss. Dort fährt man auch nicht von oben runter.
Wir haben von unten geschoben und ich kann es jedem nur empfehlen, auch von oben.
Alles andere ist zu riskant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

